# Kimber trigger not what was expected



## 12ptdroptine (Feb 20, 2011)

My son bought a new Kimber Target II SS . He handled a few at the shop and pulled the trigger on them and they felt good. However he never pulled it on this one. He showed to me and is so proud of his new gun. It was a lot of money. The first thing I noticed was a lot of creep, And it felt pretty rough whilt it was creeping. And when it breaks it doesnt seem very crisp for an over 1000 dollar gun. His delima is what to do next. The dealer is 50 miles away. (fuel Issue's) Back there? Or straight to Kimber. It hasnt even had a shell in the clip yet. Still has all the tag's attached. When I got out my old super single six and let him feel the trigger..He was sick and it's just got 1 spring unhooked. Last thing I want him to do is try to "adjust" it himself. Where do I point him from here?
drop


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Kimber's probably going to tell him to go through the break-in process detailed in the manual. If he hasn't fired it, I'm guessing he hasn't cleaned any factory gunk out yet.

Tell him to take it all the way apart, scrub out the trigger channel, maybe apply a gentle amount of Flitz to the trigger bow, reassemble, properly lube, and proceed with the break in process.

A 1911 (even if over $1K) is not a Single Six, do please don't compare it to one. While I'll be first one to hoist a glass on an anit-Kimber anything and am not in the habit of defending them (more like the opposite), I don't think that at this time there's anything "wrong" with the gun.

_Edited to add:
Guns on the dealers shelf have probably been dry fired a number of times, assuming he didn't get a display model, his probably hasn't. I also know of at least on dealer that would take a stone and go to work on the trigger channel and trigger bow of Kimbers that were on display....
_


----------



## 12ptdroptine (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the response. But I didnt compare the Kimber to the Single six... I believe I made reference to the feel of the trigger's. I am not here to hoist a glass to any anti anything.... Nor should I have to raise a glass to defend what I or anybody else would choose to own. I believe all I wanted to obtain was a feel for what I should do to help my son with a problem. I am not here to dis anybodies choice nor be made to defend my own . There are certain thing's to be considered. Like will disassembling it past a certain point have any effect on warranty? Or not by a factory authorised dealer. 
Thank You Drop


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

12ptdroptine said:


> Thanks for the response. But I didnt compare the Kimber to the Single six... I believe I made reference to the feel of the trigger's. I am not here to hoist a glass to any anti anything.... Nor should I have to raise a glass to defend what I or anybody else would choose to own. I believe all I wanted to obtain was a feel for what I should do to help my son with a problem. I am not here to dis anybodies choice nor be made to defend my own . There are certain thing's to be considered. Like will disassembling it past a certain point have any effect on warranty? Or not by a factory authorised dealer.
> Thank You Drop


I think we're getting our signals crossed..._*I *_love to hate on Kimber whenever a case warrants it, so for me to imply that there's probably nothing "wrong" with the gun speaks volumes. Regarding the Single Six, I meant to imply that he should not expect a similar feel from his 1911.

Regarding the maintenance. Manuals vary about what is recommended. Unless you break something simply taking the gun apart should not void the warranty on a Kimber. There are plenty of resources available on the disassembly process, if neither of you two are wanting to do that, you can always just shoot the heck out it and see if it smooths out.


----------



## 12ptdroptine (Feb 20, 2011)

OK wires uncrossed... Just trying here to help my son. If it works out my next handgun could be a Kimber. I know price isnt everything... But looking at it this way . Because of invetsment reason's I try to buy the best I/we can afford. Seems these type of firearm's seem to hold their initial value somewhat better. If it wasnt for the fact I just ordered a SRH .44 9 1/2 ( hope to get it tomorrow) I would be ordering a new Kimber. But that is a few months down the road. So do these Kimber's really need a 500 rd breakin ? Seem's that is the normal response. He is going to call them tomorrow. I am sure they will tell him how to remedy the situation. Again Thank's for the reply
Drop


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

I have three Kimbers, all three have superb triggers from the get go.


----------

